# Future Of Kennedy Compound Uncertain



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

( TAX FREE STATUS ON THE PROPERTY IF IT IS DONATED )

Home May Be Used By EMK Institute

*BOSTON -- *On the eve of Patrick Kennedy's wedding at the family compound, there are questions about the future of the Kennedy family's shoreline estate in Hyannis. The Hyannis estate is where generations of Kennedys have played and rested. But there are indications Sen. Edward Kennedy's widow, Victoria, may transfer ownership of the main house to the institute being built in the late senator's name, opening the doors just a bit to the public. "Senator Kennedy understood the historical importance of the family home, as well as its cherished place in a small residential community," the Edward M. Kennedy Institute said in a statement.

Read more: Future Of Kennedy Compound Uncertain - Boston News Story - WCVB Boston​


----------



## Usa8235 (May 20, 2010)

The family must be having a hissy over this one..oh gawd, the public


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

Bullshit way to get out of paying taxes on it.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Eagle13 said:


> Bullshit way to get out of paying taxes on it.


Yeah...Kerry must have advised them to do that!


----------



## HistoryHound (Aug 30, 2008)

Let's just all hope obama doesn't offer to buy it.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

It should be turned in to low-income housing for the generational leaches the Kennedy's fought so hard for. 

Sent from my ADR6300


----------



## HousingCop (May 14, 2004)

*Will the Vodka Steam Tent be open to the public? That's the only thing I'd be interested in seeing at Soddom on Hyannis Harbor. *


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

How about they sell it, and give the proceeds to Pam Kelley and the family of Mary Jo Kopechne?

Pam Kelley


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*BOSTON -- *The main house on the Kennedys' oceanfront compound, the scene of many of the famed political family's gatherings in times of joy and sorrow, has been donated to an institute named for the late U.S. Sen. Edward M. Kennedy.

The Boston-based institute on Monday released a statement announcing the transaction, which it said was in keeping with the wishes of the late senator, who promised his mother the Hyannis Port home would be preserved for charitable use. The institute said the house would host seminars and educational programs and eventually would be opened to the general public.

Read more: http://www.thebostonchannel.com/news/30334377/detail.html#ixzz1kzdw6reT


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

How about we pool resources guys and convert it into the Masscops Rifle and Pistol Club . It already has a bilding we can use as a shoot house, maybve get Patches to flip targets


----------



## cousteau (Oct 31, 2011)

Fire academy.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)




----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

Perfect place for a HUGE wind turbine! Help the middle class citizens of Hyannis with their electric bills.


----------

